# Sky: giovedì al cinema. Un biglietto vale per 2. Promozione



## admin (18 Luglio 2013)

*Promozione Sky "Il tuo giovedì al cinema" per tutti i vecchi abbonati*. 

Riporto il testo dell'email (con la promozione) che mi è stata inviata:


Ciao . , 


per te che *sei con noi da almeno 10 anni* e hai scelto Sky Cinema, abbiamo riservato una sorpresa speciale. 


Tutti i giovedì invita un amico 
al cinema: un biglietto vale per due. 
In tutta Italia. 


Abbiamo scelto il giovedì per premiare la tua passione per il cinema perché è il giorno in cui escono le nuove visioni. 


Ogni settimana, fino alla fine di novembre, visita *sky. it/giovedìalcinema* e stampa il tuo voucher. 


*Così il giovedì diventerà il tuo Giovedì al Cinema*.


----------

